# Are Americans Just Bad Liars?



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

An article about how perhaps Americans are not very good when it comes creating cover-ups or lies in a way that makes them look realistic and will not lead to any suspicion.

Osama bin Laden, as most of the world’s population which is of on age to understand probably knows by now is dead or so they have been told by the media networks. Osama bin Laden’s death or assassination depending on how one wishes to call it, being the work of the United States military or so we have been told yet in all this there are still many questions which remain unanswered. Of course, there is the ever present political rhetoric along with agendas of those who wish to profit from this killing and headlines in America screaming “We Got The *******” or “Burn In Hell” and other such colorful phrases yet once we get past this point; hopefully we will get to what some consider to be the real issues.

The first one perhaps being how was it that Osama bin Laden, whose face is one of the most recognizable in the world was living so near a military compound and nobody recognized him? This also being an issue that he was living there for quite sometime. Pakistan has claimed embarrassment over the issue yet this is hardly an answer as to how he was not even living in territory held by the Taliban. Of course this perhaps being a matter which will not be solved till later.

The second one being and perhaps the most important issue till now “Why wasn’t Osama bin Laden’s body shown to the media?”. This in fact, a question which we have yet to receive any kind of an answer to. The United States first claiming that his body was buried out at sea because it was in keeping with the Islamic tradition of burying a body out at sea within a period of 24 hours yet even if this had been the case; they still would have had a whole day in which to show his body to the media. They however chose to get rid of the body as soon as possible yet what makes this seem more like a cover-up or an event which perhaps did not even take place, is the fact that burying a body out at sea is not only not keeping with Islamic tradition; it actually goes against it. 

Islamic law claiming that burials at sea are forbidden unless the person in question happens to die at sea and his or her body will probably decompose before it can be given a proper burial. Naturally, this would not have applied to Osama bin Laden anyway since he was not killed at sea.

Regarding the issue of the amount of time which may go by before a body is buried. Islamic law or what I have read about it in several sources claims that the body must be buried as soon as possible but it does not state it must be done in a time period of 24 hours or less. It even claiming that autopsies maybe performed if required. In all this however we were told that Osama bin Laden’s body was buried so quickly at sea without first being shown to the media due to Islamic law which even according to their own erroneous version of it; does provide 24 hours. 

This leading me to believe that this explanation was either a blatant lie or somebody simply got Islamic law completely wrong. In all this, I would also ask, if their concern was to really respect Islamic law then how come they could not find out what Islamic law was when even somebody like myself; could find out about it by just checking the internet? Of course, if this was a lie then didn’t they know that people could simply find it out by checking the internet or perhaps by simply asking a Muslim cleric or did they really believe that people were simply going to take their word for it?

Of course, once most people had found out that Islamic law does not allow burials at sea, we were told that Osama bin Laden was buried at sea because no country would have him. This being strange or at least to me, how it went from “we did this to conform with Islamic law” to “we did this because no country wanted the body”. I however wonder how many countries they could have asked in the short amount of time it took from supposedly killing Osama bin Laden to burying his body out at sea. Naturally with these countries also being equally prompt in refusing to take him. 

Some people in all this, are claiming that Osama bin Laden did not even deserve the funeral he did get yet this is scarcely the point. The real question being “why wasn’t Osama bin Laden’s body exposed to the international media?”. This a question which still remains to be answered directly.

As for myself, an American who enjoys the study of history unlike many Americans who for the most part could not care less about such matters; see certain similarities between Osama bin Laden’s killing and those of the Kennedy’s. There also being many unclear areas with regards to those two murders. 

First with the death of John F. Kennedy, whose killer was said and still is said to be without any room for doubt “Lee Harvey Oswald” yet this man was never brought to trial. Lee Harvey Oswald, in fact being killed by Ruby before making his first appearance in a court of law for the murder of J.F. Kennedy. It being the American media, who at the time put out headlines claiming that J.F.K’s murder had been killed. This not taking in to account the following. First that, in America a man or woman is considered innocent until proven guilty and even this must be done beyond a reasonable doubt. Naturally, proven guilty in a court of law, in front of a judge and by a jury of his peers and not simply by the media; who in an attempt to sell newspapers prints out that a man is guilty or even police authorities. It being the later who may simply wish to close up a case which they apparently can not solve.

Another similarity, I see is that back then (though this was before I was born) like today with Osama bin Laden, people also rejoiced when Oswald was killed; many not even wondering if he had really been the killer or perhaps part of a much larger conspiracy. The case being closed as far as many were concerned or wanted to concern themselves with though clearly many questions remained unanswered. Of course, in all this I do not wish it to be understood that I am saying Lee Harvey Oswald was innocent. As this we do not know and probably never will know for sure yet definitely without the trial which never took place; there is room for reasonable doubt. 

Second with the death of Robert Kennedy, whose death was perhaps even more mysterious than that of J.F. Kennedy. It being said that Robert Kennedy was shot and killed by Sirhan Sirhan which makes for a very odd story in deed. It seeming almost impossible to believe given the evidence at the scene of the crime. Sirhan Sirhan, in fact did shot at Kennedy and was captured upon firing at Kennedy yet what makes it impossible that he could have been working alone and I say impossible not even improbable is the following. 

Sirhan Sirhan was facing R. F. Kennedy when he shot R. F. Kennedy, who was also facing him and yet despite this fact. R. F. Kenney ended up with a gunshot wound in the back of his ear at point blank range. This meaning a few centimeters at most from the back of R.F.K’s ear and all the time Sirhan Sirhan never got closer than within a few feet of R. F. Kennedy and never behind him. This from where the shot would have had to have come unless Sirhan Sirhan did the impossible by making his bullets bend around R.F. Kennedy and find the back of his ear from underneath. This creating a scenario which in my opinion and in that of several others; is almost impossible to believe. Naturally, I am not saying that Sirhan Sirhan was not one of the shooters as that is overly apparent but so is the fact that he could not have been the only shooter. Some also claiming that Sirhan Sirhan was even working under hypnotic suggestions at the time. This making him something like the character from the film “The Manchurian Candidate”. 

In all this, I will not even mention the disastrous cover-up which was attempted after “Watergate”. All of which makes me wonder, are Americans simply bad at lying or just bad at coming up with credible cover-ups or do they just think that the American public is so naïve that they will believe just about anything. This as long as it is presented by the right person and in a serious manner.


----------

